# playing with blinds??!



## aimsriley (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello All-
My cat Riley is 2 years old and in my apt I have 2 windows that have just blinds on them, no curtains. Even if the blinds are open enough that she can look out them...she STILL plays with them. She runs her front paws down over and over and over, she got declawed about a year ago and wasthinking that had something to do with it.

Well I bought this double-sided sticky tape from PetSmart that said the cats won't like the feeling of the stinkiness on their paws...ha! WRONG. Riley isn't bothered.

HELP PLEASE! How can I stop her from it. She knows "no" and "get down" when i tell her to get off a table or whatever. The noise thatis made when she does this blind thing is very annoying.

Please Help! ANY thoughts will help! 

(sorry so wordy :? )

Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls don't play with the blinds anymore, but at night when I'm trying to sleep, they want to look out the window at my headboard and the noise the blinds make wakes me up. I keep a squirt bottle on my headboard now and squirt them when they get near the window. Surprisingly, it actually works. 

When the twins were little, I found teeth marks on the blinds. Never saw them do it. Brats. So just another deduction from my security deposit.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

No help here either. My cats are serial blinds destroyers. I just resign myself to the fact that I will have to buy replacement blinds when I move out.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If you don't mind the appearance, you might try cutting a strip of plastic carpet runner, and then taping it -- prong side up -- to the windowsill. The prongs won't hurt the cat, but they will find them uncomfortable and, hopefully, stay off the windowsill. Once they're no longer used to going there, you can try removing the plastic runner. I've never tried this approach...I just recall reading it somewhere along the way.


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

lol, blinds destroyers...I USED to have some plastic venetian blinds in my kitchen. Trouble was, they were getting old anyway, but my two cats rapidly accelerated their aging process. So much so that I had to throw them out (the blinds, not the cats!). I'm looking at getting some vertical blinds to replace them. Anyone had any luck with those?

I do have another set of venetian blinds that they like to play with as well, but these are metal and can easily bend back into place after the little critters have mauled them. Also, I figured out that if I keep them raised by at least a foot, about the only part they like to play with is the cord. Oh, how they love to bat around that cord!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The blinds my kitties left bite marks in *are* vertical blinds! They would have _destroyed_ horizontal ones.


----------



## CrystalandMoose (Sep 14, 2010)

And i thought my cats had such unique problems! They are serious blind destoryers. What I've done is rise the blinds to the highest extent possible and gotten some cheaper curtains to maintance privacy. I've tried water bottles and verbal warnings but the only thing that worked for me was keeping the blinds out of their reach. I got the curtains instead but make no mistake, they probably will try climbing them (well, my cats are not declawed so they did at least). I accept that which is why I didn't get anything pricey. I do notice that it helps to have two panel curtains with a slight opening between the two so they can sneak in and out.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nope, my kitties have big long sharp claws, and they still messed with blinds. Bark at em, squirt em, do whatever it takes until they associate touching blinds with bad repercussions. They don't do it when I'm around at least anymore, heh.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Raise the blinds, and lower the anxiety. Or put a cat tree by the window, so she can look out. Where I have a cat tree, no blinds problem. Where I don't, I have learned to raise the blinds.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, you can't raise vertical blinds. 

My cats did their damage while I wasn't around to see.


----------

